# INFPs childlike?



## empyrealstar

I get called childlike a lot, although very rarely childish. And I fully get that and accept it as a compliment, even if it's not always meant as one. I also get called naïve pretty often, mainly because I will always see some good in a person. It doesn't matter who they are or what they've done, I will always believe in that spark of goodness and trust they can come back from whatever took them to that dark place. That and I'm a firm believer of "Everything will work out. Just don't give up." Yeah, even that tiny bit of rational in my brain wants to slap me.

I would say it's an XNFP thing rather than specifically an INFP one though. I can see an ENFP getting called childlike a lot too. Especially in regards to their perceived enthusiasm for things.


----------



## Noctis

I have been told that I look cute by some women, and I have childlike interests, such as reading fantasy novels, watching Avatar: Last Airbender, I seem dreamy and innocent to people.


----------



## jcatenaci

TeddyPower23 said:


> I also still believe that there is good in every human being despite the world telling you that evil is always lurking. So yeah, I am naive and that's the way I like it. XD


Eh, Seeing people as naive because they look at others as being mostly good seems like it reveals more about the person who ascribed that to naïveté than to the so called naive person. My Fi using both my Ne and Si typically gives me a damn good idea regarding who's being deceitful and who is honest, and in my experience I've found that dishonest, single individuals are few and far between. Most people "are" good, or at least they're trying to be good in the way that they understand it. Does that mean that they'll always understand your point of view? No. It means that we can't just cast off the majority of the human race as idiots, evil, douchebags, etc. because they don't believe the same as we do. That's how I view the world with Fi Ne, or at least that's how I've matured to understand the world.


----------



## TuesdaysChild

Yes.


----------



## SmilingWriter

This might help

INFP





ENFP


----------



## Hanne

Reading some comments on child-like and mood-swings bring this to mind (although i think she's an ENFP rather than INFP?)






I love the enthusiasm of INFP/ENFPs. But i can see how some people cannot look behind it. To me though, it's not a sign of an immature mind or even childish.


----------



## Val37

I think our enthusiasm comes off as very child-like. The way our bodies and voices get so animated is such a stark contrast to the cold mask we don so often. And I think it is this extreme disparity that catches people off guard and make them scratch their heads.

And I don't think I've come across another INFP. Actually, I'm not sure I've come across other NFs. I'm always being ambushed by STJs it seems. Maybe a couple SFPs and SFJs too. My entire family is of the STJ variety it seems, except for my one INTJ cousin. We are the two oddballs in our entire family. And she can be very child-like too! But in a very endearing way. 

Not great at typing people to be frank.


----------



## Mossy Piglet

hahahaha..... definately.
I dont understand what everyone means by darkside though. you mean like secretly hating people or thinking disturbing thoughts?
i dont think i have a dark side °_°


----------



## masamune1

Mossy Piglet said:


> hahahaha..... definately.
> I dont understand what everyone means by darkside though. you mean like secretly hating people or thinking disturbing thoughts?
> i dont think i have a dark side °_°


Well, I type Anakin Skywalker as an INFP, so...


----------



## Mossy Piglet

no, im not saying infps dont have a dark side im sure they do, its just i dont notice mine. I'd love to come to the dark side or the force... but only if you have cookies


----------



## chaaza

The dark side

The portion of the personality that can see the world and people at the very worst. Loving the darkness and wishing daylight would never come, as it is a bright reminder of how many people are watching you. Not wanting another meaningless conversation and wishing for something more. 

Envisioning being in a dark grey castle on the top of a mountain with no path, no way of any one accessing your fortress. Alone in a thunderstorm in your large library with your best friend, a black cat with shining golden eyes. Illuminated by candle light in this cold dark castle, one begins to wonder what their purpose is, why are they placed on earth as a minority that hardly gets recognized for their unique talents. 

Sure an INFP can be friendly, intelligent, witty, helpful. Also have a vivid imagination that is far more interesting than most daily cumbersome chores. But depending on the day or circumstances the INFP can strike a cold sinister stare right through it's victim like a cold steel knife. The dark side is unleashed with thoughts of hurtful truths and enough sarcasm you could.. ice a sarcasm cake and still have enough left over for cupcakes!

Nothing is too morbid, gory or unbelievable for the INFP's dark side, a walk through a cemetery on Halloween during a full moon? Ideal


----------



## astral_shamaness

It's ineteresting what you all guys write. I find myself a bit childish in being very trustful and having huge imagination, I think it's conected with that, we are dreamers, right?


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber

I am 35 years old, children pick me to play out of crowds of adults, somehow they know I am a bigger version of them. My soul has no age.


----------



## Gurpy

I can't talk for all INFPs but I think I do act childish more often than the average person


----------



## The Nameless Composer

chaaza said:


> The dark side
> 
> The portion of the personality that can see the world and people at the very worst. Loving the darkness and wishing daylight would never come, as it is a bright reminder of how many people are watching you. Not wanting another meaningless conversation and wishing for something more.
> 
> Envisioning being in a dark grey castle on the top of a mountain with no path, no way of any one accessing your fortress. Alone in a thunderstorm in your large library with your best friend, a black cat with shining golden eyes. Illuminated by candle light in this cold dark castle, one begins to wonder what their purpose is, why are they placed on earth as a minority that hardly gets recognized for their unique talents.
> 
> Sure an INFP can be friendly, intelligent, witty, helpful. Also have a vivid imagination that is far more interesting than most daily cumbersome chores. But depending on the day or circumstances the INFP can strike a cold sinister stare right through it's victim like a cold steel knife. The dark side is unleashed with thoughts of hurtful truths and enough sarcasm you could.. ice a sarcasm cake and still have enough left over for cupcakes!
> 
> Nothing is too morbid, gory or unbelievable for the INFP's dark side, a walk through a cemetery on Halloween during a full moon? Ideal


I've heard a lot of INFPs relate very similar sentiments.


----------



## The Nameless Composer

54-46 ThatsMyNumber said:


> I am 35 years old, children pick me to play out of crowds of adults, somehow they know I am a bigger version of them. My soul has no age.


I've always felt an affinity with children and animals.


----------



## nichya

yes, yes heard it all and as I grow older, I began to act more childish even ) I love doing childish activities  bonus when I get others in my plans. I love messing with kids too, for some reason they like me even when I try to keep my adult face. 

Obliviousness and naivety though..hmm..don't like to be called those although everytime yes I get my share and end up being called naive.

Then I pull off a super charged INTJ on people but it can also be viewed as a HMHP! of a child that doesn't last long but it might be really hurtful and -dark-


----------



## nichya

54-46 ThatsMyNumber said:


> I am 35 years old, children pick me to play out of crowds of adults, somehow they know I am a bigger version of them. My soul has no age.


haha this indeed. I think they can see through me or something and I am not exactly the kid-lover that goes pinching cheeks. I stay far with a cold face yet they cling onto me. I think they engage with me on an adult level rather.


----------



## Bluehealer

Kids picking me out of 100 people in church or the store. This happens all the time. It's like their eyes see mine and hold their attention for some reason. Then, even if I'm angry or hurt or sad, I smile a bit and get a big smile back usually. 

I get called childish, especially by siblings and my dad. On the positive side I also get told I seem genuine and compassionate. I'm all that and more.

If someone hurts me or someone I love I can get a "little bit upset". You have to be nice!

Another thing I do is make levity if a situation is uncomfortable. For example, if the Sunday school lesson gets too serious I might crack a joke, just loud enough for the people 1 or 2 chairs away to hear. Or if someone is chewing me out I might use humour as a defense mechanism, or to get them to lighten up a little. Nothing is too serious for humor. I can be serious for awhile, but I can also have 1/2 the emergency room in stitches.


----------



## vangogh

i'm 20 but i'd love to just be free to be a child and do everything children do
it's o fun
whenever i see a children i just want to be them

there was a time when all my cousins and friends grew old but me
i remember i just wanted to play and my cousins were way ahead

ooooh and on last year's december, i was on the street when a child 3/4 years old i've never seen in my life just walked in my way and held my hand, and i was like "awnnnn so cute remember i'm a child too!!!" i love children. not the ones that scream


----------



## nichya

chaaza said:


> The dark side
> 
> The portion of the personality that can see the world and people at the very worst. Loving the darkness and wishing daylight would never come, as it is a bright reminder of how many people are watching you. Not wanting another meaningless conversation and wishing for something more.
> 
> Envisioning being in a dark grey castle on the top of a mountain with no path, no way of any one accessing your fortress. Alone in a thunderstorm in your large library with your best friend, a black cat with shining golden eyes. Illuminated by candle light in this cold dark castle, one begins to wonder what their purpose is, why are they placed on earth as a minority that hardly gets recognized for their unique talents.
> 
> Sure an INFP can be friendly, intelligent, witty, helpful. Also have a vivid imagination that is far more interesting than most daily cumbersome chores. But depending on the day or circumstances the INFP can strike a cold sinister stare right through it's victim like a cold steel knife. The dark side is unleashed with thoughts of hurtful truths and enough sarcasm you could.. ice a sarcasm cake and still have enough left over for cupcakes!
> 
> Nothing is too morbid, gory or unbelievable for the INFP's dark side, a walk through a cemetery on Halloween during a full moon? Ideal


----------



## Persephone

The INFPs I know, with the exception of one, always struck me as more emo, than naive and cute. Either that or I always catch them in a depression.


----------



## Lunacik

oops, old thread...


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Well yes I think so, at least according to society's definition. Let me state right off the bat that A. I'm an ENTP, B. I have had nothing but bad experiences with INFP males in particular and C. I'm not sure how much stock to put into the Myers-Briggs...That said, I really do admire that ability to see the world not how it is, but how it should be. As the expression goes "Many die at 25, but are buried 50 years later". Too many people accept the way the world is and seem to be unable to comprehend that they have the ability to change it. INFPs see that, not to mention their ability to see the good in everyone. It is refreshing to see people who still have the ability to dream.

However, immature and unhealthy INFPs can be a nightmare to be around. Not unlike thinkers such as my personality type, an immature or unhealthy INFP are so rigid in their values that there is no room for compromise. And that is something I have never understood about INFPs. On the one hand you can be some of the most open minded people. But if someone does not live up to your impossible standards for human behavior that you yourselves cannot live up to; you will throw them under the bus in a heartbeat, and not think twice..And you could even be a family member, best friend, lover etc it doesn't matter...You did not live up to some impossible standard, or you violated some value they uphold that they never TOLD you about, and now you've been assigned to the depths of hell. Meanwhile they can shit all over your values and ethics with impunity. And the mood swings...Oh God the mood swings...

Again I think it's a difference between unhealthy and healthy, and thinkers can be just as inflexible when it comes to their ideals. Also aware I have some bias here. But personally, I'd rather avoid INFP men altogether, unless one comes along who is less selfish than the ones I keep running into.


----------



## Tridentus

I'm an ENFP and to a large extent having Fi-dom will have you controlled by your personal morals and beliefs. As an ENFP with Fi 2nd, and crucially Te in proximity in 3rd, I can sort of "strategise" my Fi and navigate life that way..

Fi is the most subjective function of all, and is pretty much entirely stems from the inside -> out. Plus Ne is also a bit of a wild-child function which needs managing too. INFPs are dependent on circumstance, and people around them matching their values is SO crucial, there is almost no work-around if that does not occur. Fi will just become increasingly stubborn when it isn't fulfilled.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

A good portion of that went over my head considering I've never studied the functions; but I got the gist of what you were saying...Makes sense considering my experiences. It's funny because I am the exact opposite from INFPs when it comes to friends and loved ones. You could practically get away with just about anything short of selling drugs to underage kids and I would still not think less of you. If anything, if you start telling me how much people suck, I'll pull up a barstool beside you and agree right along with. Which is the exact OPPOSITE of INFPs.


----------



## sippingcappucino

I definitely do, because I personally believe that is the way to enjoy life—being relaxed and keeping a childlike sense of wonder and curiosity. It’s more fun that way.


----------



## Ermenegildo

The NP types are the children of God, the NJ types are the adults of God.


----------

